# Piranhaaction



## PiranhaAction (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all!

I have red Bellys for 13years now and wanted to show ya some videos.

So here some videos of my Piranha at Dinner:











Greetings and nice forum.









Edit for Burner247 my youtube channel: www.youtube.com/user/PiranhaAction


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to the site! Those are some very nice looking Reds, and sweet videos too. I love the introduction with their name and status, After 13 years, have they every mated? They look very dark.


----------



## PiranhaAction (Mar 25, 2011)

0S1R1S said:


> Welcome to the site! Those are some very nice looking Reds, and sweet videos too. I love the introduction with their name and status, After 13 years, have they every mated? They look very dark.


Yes they basiclly mate every summer several times. I noticed they mostly do that when it gets extrem warm and well when its outside 30°C its 50°C in my room due to mass electronic stuff and bad air condition







Thinking of the next summer already lets me sweat xd. Never the less i also raised some breedings to healthy swarms a few times yet. So i gave some to friends and sold some to pet stores. But well at a certain time i was kinda swimming in piranha cause 1 breed you actually get some like 300-500 piranha wich i couldnt hold at home. Also one thing that is important if you raise piranha from eggs, you need brineshrimps, cause larvas only eat that the first weeks. Took me a while to figure that. After a few weeks they already eat mosquito larvas and maggets and stuff. And it looks cute like hell each time if a tiny piranha try to swallow a mosquito larva thats bigger then him. But they would rather die then giving up that mosqito larva once they got that







so they kinda suck it empty in parts. Often you also see 2 that eat the same larva from both sides and hang there in a eating battle









ps: The dark one on the left side is the alpha male next to that is biggest female. They all leveled out terretorys. That alpha male is dark all time and you cant even shok him anymore. Always comes back in place first.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't see video but props to you for keeping them 13years. Too many keepers sell their fish off when they get bored of them after a couple months.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

how big of a tank is that there? what are you using to filter it?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Just pigs! But not overweight. nice vids!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well done on keeping them for 13 years


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice reds. did all 3 male breed with that one female? or only the alpha male breeds with her?


----------



## PiranhaAction (Mar 25, 2011)

To burner247 i added a link on top under the videos to my youtube channel so you can watch the videos.

The Aquarium is 50cmx50cmx150cm = 375Liter almost 400liter so 100 per Piranha. Also way back i had 5 Piranha but 1 got into a fight with the alpha male and didnt wanted to back off









The males all breed with the female but the Alpha male mostly or first.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I appreciate the effort but unfortunately I still can't see. Lol. Says gateway timed out. Junk outdated BlackBerry I'm sure.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

bruner i email you the links


----------



## PiranhaAction (Mar 25, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> I appreciate the effort but unfortunately I still can't see. Lol. Says gateway timed out. Junk outdated BlackBerry I'm sure.


yes i noticed that linking failed so i wrote it out: www.youtube.com/user/PiranhaAction

If you copy paste that in the adress it should work. Or is it that you generally cant view videos atm? I can upload a foto









did it


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I actually just went to you-tube & searched your user name & watched the 1kilo video & jp emailed me links to both. Looks awesome. Love how they dart though plants.rbp look sweet.props on 13years!! Thanks jp for link also.


----------



## PiranhaAction (Mar 25, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> I actually just went to you-tube & searched your user name & watched the 1kilo video & jp emailed me links to both. Looks awesome. Love how they dart though plants.rbp look sweet.props on 13years!! Thanks jp for link also.


Cool glad you got it to run one way


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

np bruner.
and forgot to say welcome piranhaaction~!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome PiranhaAction. Those are some very healthy looking reds you have there, and as many have already said congrats on keeping them for 13 years. That's a very nice accomplishment. Heck you're miles ahead of most members on here.


----------



## PiranhaAction (Mar 25, 2011)

jp80911 said:


> np bruner.
> and forgot to say welcome piranhaaction~!


Thx. Yet this seems to be one of the best Piranha forums with the biggest community. I stopped by here earlier once but didnt register at that time. Now that i have my google search on english i found it pretty high ranked. Great to have places like this with ppl that like Piranha, information, content and responds


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> Welcome PiranhaAction. Those are some very healthy looking reds you have there, and as many have already said congrats on keeping them for 13 years. That's a very nice accomplishment. Heck you're miles ahead of most members on here.


You mean years ahead.lol where you from?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great job on those Ps...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

how big are ur reds? they look to be around 11-12"...Thats a pretty long time to keep the same fish like others say. Other then that they look real healthy and nice.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are some really nice healthy looking reds you have there.....oh nice video too.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice group of natts !!!!


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

nice video man cool fish.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

the site man and that is impressive for sure!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Like others have said, that is some nice kick ass reds you got there!...Kudos to you for keeping your shoal together for 13+ years!..Your reds rock like a FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH concert!!...


----------



## PiranhaAction (Mar 25, 2011)

the_w8 said:


> how big are ur reds? they look to be around 11-12"...Thats a pretty long time to keep the same fish like others say. Other then that they look real healthy and nice.


I tryed to measure them from the side and front while swimming. Them some round 20cm long with fintail, height some round 12cm and 4-5cm wide.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

20cm or so is average imo.most of mine are right around that size also.my biggest male is around 25cm. What's your survival rate(to the black spot in tail size?)(1cm) with that refugium type baby tank? At least couple hundred?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah 10-11 inches is good but those are the THICKEST redz at that size I have ever seen. They are big,thick and juicy fish like a mark McGuire HGH binge!


----------



## PiranhaAction (Mar 25, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> 20cm or so is average imo.most of mine are right around that size also.my biggest male is around 25cm. What's your survival rate(to the black spot in tail size?)(1cm) with that refugium type baby tank? At least couple hundred?


If you mean how much survived from 1 breed probably some between 100-200 that made it to the age you can sell them. I sucked the eggs out with a tube and raised them in a seperate aquarium that i normally use for dinner fish.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great setup and p's P-action, hope to see lots more videos


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

13 years is incredible, and beautiful reds love the dark colour they have


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

1 word to describe those Reds.....GORGEOUS!!!!









1 word to describe those Reds.....GORGEOUS!!!!


----------

